# Richard Marcinko



## SeanPaul_031 (2 Aug 2005)

Is anyone a fan of his stuff? Im reading 'Rogue Warrior' right now, the autobiography one. I like it he writes well and manages to swear in every single sentence without it becoming too redundant.

Has anyone heard any reviews on The Rogue Warriors Strategy to Success?


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Aug 2005)

I have read every one of his books. I find them entertaining, humorous, as long as you take it all with a grain of salt.  I have read both, his Leadership Secrets and Strategy for Success books.  Not much new, just a different way (his profane style) of presenting same old info.


----------



## paracowboy (2 Aug 2005)

ol' Dicky has been proven, time and again, to be a liar. Enjoy the stories, but don't believe any of them.


----------



## SeanPaul_031 (2 Aug 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> ol' Dicky has been proven, time and again, to be a liar. Enjoy the stories, but don't believe any of them.



Serious? Cause he IS the founder of SEAL Team 6 (so he says >)

Im not keen on reading his series of Rogue Warrior fictional stories, but the autobiography Im reading of him is really good, mainly because its non-fiction, or so Ive been lead to believe. Para if you are right then that really ruins the book for me cause like I said I have no intention on reading fictional stories like Tom Clancy and the like....

What about the Andy Mcnab series (bravo two zero, immediate action...), are these fabricated  and high strung stories as well?


----------



## dutchie (2 Aug 2005)

I think there are very few 'non-fiction' military books that are actually 'non-fiction'. Marcinko, McNabb, Clancy, Taylor, Ryan - it doesn't matter whether it's sold as 'fiction' or 'non-fiction', it's all just story-telling ('I capped a Tango _this big_'). Enjoy the writing, if you can, but I wouldn't believe much of anything in any of them. If news stories are borderline fiction, how can you believe washed up soldiers trying to turn a buck?


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Aug 2005)

*Come'on don't spoil it for the lads.*  Dickie is a modern day James Bond isn't he?  It is his weasly publisher, co-writer and editor that turn his factual memoires into fiction?  _Sadly, I have only ever found any/all of his books in the Fiction section at the library or bookstore._


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Aug 2005)

Try:  Combat Swimmer: Memoirs of a Navy Seal (Hardcover) by Capt Robert Gormly (USN Ret) 

"In this literate and straightforward memoir, Gormly details the events of an exciting, 29-year career in the Navy, almost all of which was spent as a SEAL."

"When Gormly relieved the notorious Richard Marcinko, he inherited a unit that had made a policy of pushing envelopes and ignoring rules. His description of the intraservice politics involved in taming the organization without breaking its morale is as good as anything in print on the challenge of maintaining effective special operations forces in the contexts of a democratic system. His account of the 1985 capture of the Achille Lauro's hijackers reveals a delicate balance of roles and responsibilities in managing doctrine and training considerations, tactical issues and policy questions. Gormly is no knight without fear and reproach in the mold of Tom Clancy's Jack Ryan. He is a warrior for the working day, not always right and not always wise. But in a harsh world, it will comfort many to know that men with Gormly's spirit, character and patriotism wear this country's uniform."

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0525943269/102-9161148-6244138?v=glance


----------



## pappy (4 Aug 2005)

Richard's a modest kinda guy ain't he?  interesting reads.  

other good reads - Black Water, First into Action.  Not books by Marcinko, but interesting books.

or a blast from the past "Take That Hill"


----------

